# Taekwondo Women's Dobok



## Archtkd (Apr 5, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you folks out there know a supplier who provides doboks specifically designed for adult women, besides Mooto (which recently merged with Best -- Pinetree Sangmoosa.) Our dojang, which is a predominantly adult school, is having a significant surge of women membership and I am having a hard time finding doboks that work well, especially at the hips. This lack of good uniforms, I'm finding out, can be an issue of discouragement to many talented women, who are trying taekwondo for the first time, in a new environment where everyone else appears to be very trim because they fit very well in their doboks. From a broader marketing perspective the lack of properly fitting doboks might make some women feel like we taekwondoin don't really care for them because we've failed to create attire that is comfortable for them and can fits without significant and expensive alteration.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 5, 2012)

have you looked at Mizuno?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/U.../Womens_Pullover_Top_Standard_Length_8oz.aspx

My wife has two of those. Likes them a lot.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2012)

Mooto & Century are the only companies that I've heard of the sell a women's dobok. I've had several women buy a student dobok from Sang Moo Sa then wear the Century women's pants with the SMS top. There is no beginner-level women's cut KukkiTKD dobok.


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2012)

How is the cut different on a women'd dobok vs. a standard one?


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2012)

Archtkd said:


> I was wondering if any of you folks out there know a supplier who provides doboks specifically designed for adult women, besides Mooto (which recently merged with Best -- Pinetree Sangmoosa.) Our dojang, which is a predominantly adult school, is having a significant surge of women membership and I am having a hard time finding doboks that work well, especially at the hips. This lack of good uniforms, I'm finding out, can be an issue of discouragement to many talented women, who are trying taekwondo for the first time, in a new environment where everyone else appears to be very trim because they fit very well in their doboks. From a broader marketing perspective the lack of properly fitting doboks might make some women feel like we taekwondoin don't really care for them because we've failed to create attire that is comfortable for them and can fits without significant and expensive alteration.



:asian:

Most men would feel very uncomfortable in attire designed for a woman's body.   Thank you for understanding that many women are uncomfortable in attire designed for a man's body.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2012)

puunui said:


> How is the cut different on a women'd dobok vs. a standard one?



You need to get out more... really... :rofl:


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> You need to get out more... really... :rofl:



Really? My wife has at least twenty dobok, and the standard ones fit her fine.


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 6, 2012)

puunui said:


> Really? My wife has at least twenty dobok, and the standard ones fit her fine.


Evidently you haven't look at your wife lately.  :uhyeah:

Its the curve.  We have all have curves one way or the other.   There is a certain look I would like to have when I do compete in poomsae. like clean and straight lines.

The unisex uniform makes me look dumpy.


----------



## Archtkd (Apr 6, 2012)

Carol said:


> :asian:
> 
> Most men would feel very uncomfortable in attire designed for a woman's body.   Thank you for understanding that many women are uncomfortable in attire designed for a man's body.



Exactly. For me this is a big deal, particularly because I run a predominantly adult school, catering to a wide range of professionals, folks of different ethnic backgrounds and ages. I've discovered one of the number one things that prevents many adults from practicing taekwondo is the simple fear of embarrassment. Trying to do something for the first time, with people who seem to be so good at what they do and appear to be in great shape, in a strange new environment with its own rituals, can be very intimidating. If one is forced to wear attire that does not fit properly its makes it worse. 

On another note -- and I'm hoping that nobody will take this in a bad way and turn this into one of those silly debates -- the way women are built differs from ethnicity to ethnicity and gene pool to gene pool. Men are the same way.  If baby's got back, the standard dobok won't do -- it's that simple.


----------



## Archtkd (Apr 6, 2012)

IcemanSK said:


> Mooto & Century are the only companies that I've heard of the sell a women's dobok. I've had several women buy a student dobok from Sang Moo Sa then wear the Century women's pants with the SMS top. There is no beginner-level women's cut KukkiTKD dobok.


Thanks a million. I'd thought of doing this, because our tops bear our dojang logo, which my regular suppliers already have.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2012)

Sad part is that dobok won't exactly match. Two companies. Two slightly different materials. But the better fit will make up for it.


----------



## puunui (Apr 6, 2012)

taekwondodo said:


> Evidently you haven't look at your wife lately.  :uhyeah: Its the curve.  We have all have curves one way or the other.   There is a certain look I would like to have when I do compete in poomsae. like clean and straight lines. The unisex uniform makes me look dumpy.



I look at, kiss and touch my wife everyday. I did ask her if her dobok made her look dumpy. She said yes. When I asked her to explain, she said that when she lifts up her arms, it makes the uniform come out from the belt and when she puts her arms down, it looks dumpy. I said that isn't a male vs. female issue, and she asked who said it was one. I asked her if she would prefer pants that were one size larger and she said the pants are fine. She is 5'6", 127 pounds.


----------



## puunui (Apr 6, 2012)

Archtkd said:


> If baby's got back, the standard dobok won't do -- it's that simple.



My baby got back, and the standard dobok does for her.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 6, 2012)

My sister wears the same size dobok I do, same brand even. She also wears an identical judogi to mine since I gave her my white Fuji. 

The one girl I know with a slightly different dobok had hers altered because she was too short for it, I don't know any who've needed different cuts because they were female. Something tells me Mudo offers a women's cut but I'm not positive. 

It occurs to me though that the custom-fit Toraki Gi's our Judo club favors are cut differently for the girls. Not sure how common custom fit taekwondo dobok's are.


----------



## Archtkd (Apr 6, 2012)

puunui said:


> My baby got back, and the standard dobok does for her.



I am getting into dangerous territory here: I meant serious back. What brand do you folks use?


----------



## puunui (Apr 6, 2012)

Archtkd said:


> I am getting into dangerous territory here: I meant serious back. What brand do you folks use?



Any. All. Her favorite is adidas.


----------



## Carol (Apr 7, 2012)

Arch,
Is it possible uniform tops and pants as separates instead of one size for both?    When I first tried on a gi, my instructor gave me a size 3 uniform and a size 4 uniform and asked me to try them on for fit.   I later figured out a size 4 jacket size 3 pants were needed. I wish I had discovered that on my first day of class.   It would have been really cool if my istructor said here are some jackets, here ar some pants, pick one from each.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2012)

Carol said:


> Arch,
> Is it possible uniform tops and pants as separates instead of one size for both?    When I first tried on a gi, my instructor gave me a size 3 uniform and a size 4 uniform and asked me to try them on for fit.   I later figured out a size 4 jacket size 3 pants were needed. I wish I had discovered that on my first day of class.   It would have been really cool if my istructor said here are some jackets, here ar some pants, pick one from each.



It's possible with the Century women's dobok to get separates. But most companies that make a WTF v neck don't have that option. Especially in a student dobok. 

http://moosoolsausa.com/taekwondo.html Moosoosa will mix & match sizes & do other unique things (like half sizes)  I don't know what wholesale is like, but shipping from Korea is expensive! I have 3 of their doboks & love them.


----------



## chabby (Feb 18, 2018)

This conversation happened Years ago but I had to respond cuz this baby gots back and front LOL
but not funny in a standard tobuk.....I had to go to a size 5 to get it to go around my top wihich is way too
big for my shoulders and arms. Have to roll up like 6" on the sleeves and when working out it wants to fall off 
my shoulders.  Bottoms are alittle long and fit the backside but have to roll the waistband down in the front to
make it fit right. so yeah having curves does not work in a standard tobuk built for men.  And Puunui, If your wife
is 5' 6" and 127 lbs, she got little back, Like a guy with a nice back.That's why it works for her.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Weird or what.


----------



## Michele123 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hmm. I’m new to Taekwando and definitely don’t care for the fit of my Dobok. My karate gi from back in the day fit much better and stayed on better. I just assumed it was that Doboks just aren’t as good as gi’s. It never occurred to me that it is a result of me being female. I have no trouble with the pants, just the top. It’s continually riding up in a way that my karate gi never did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdg (Mar 4, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Hmm. I’m new to Taekwando and definitely don’t care for the fit of my Dobok. My karate gi from back in the day fit much better and stayed on better. I just assumed it was that Doboks just aren’t as good as gi’s. It never occurred to me that it is a result of me being female. I have no trouble with the pants, just the top. It’s continually riding up in a way that my karate gi never did.



Gi was wraparound with ties?

My tkd dobok top is crossover with a zip, my kickboxing top is v neck pullover type, but almost the same cut - both ride up on me. Tucking/folding the sides under where my belt runs seems to reduce it slightly, taking them in a bit at the waist might work...

Can't really say it's my feminine shape that's the cause - what with being 5'10", 150lbs, and male 

Oddly, the... erm.... less svelte members seem to have less trouble than me...


----------



## Michele123 (Mar 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Gi was wraparound with ties?
> 
> My tkd dobok top is crossover with a zip, my kickboxing top is v neck pullover type, but almost the same cut - both ride up on me. Tucking/folding the sides under where my belt runs seems to reduce it slightly, taking them in a bit at the waist might work...
> 
> ...



Yes. The Gi was wraparound with ties. My Tkd top is a pullover v-neck. It makes me look fat and whatnot because of how it billows out. I am not fat. 5’ 6” 130lbs. However, I don’t care much how I look in it as I am there to train, not win a beauty contest. I do get annoyed that I am having to constantly adjust my top. It is always riding up no matter what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdg (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, it's not the look it's the feel.

If it's any consolation, I get the same issue with almost all clothing that's not cut to shape - t-shirts ride up (body and sleeves) under jumpers, jumpers ride up under coats, socks ride down in boots... Sometimes I'm quite sure I'm not built to wear clothes


----------



## serietah (Mar 6, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Yes. The Gi was wraparound with ties. My Tkd top is a pullover v-neck. It makes me look fat and whatnot because of how it billows out. I am not fat. 5’ 6” 130lbs. However, I don’t care much how I look in it as I am there to train, not win a beauty contest. I do get annoyed that I am having to constantly adjust my top. It is always riding up no matter what I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What size dobok are you wearing and what brand is it? Some may fit better than others. I'm no expert on uniforms, but from my experience some styles and fabrics just fit better. For me, I can comfortably wear a size 5 Adidas but in Vision, I need a 6 in a comparable quality. My sparring dobok, a Vision Revolution, I can easily wear a 4. I'm fat, so I have to wear them all bigger than I need for my height...sigh.


----------

